# dentists



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

gotta go to the dentist thurs morning.gonna pull a bad tooth.an after that drive 30mi or less to look at some equipment an tractors thats gonna sale at auction sat.buddy has his eye on a disc cutter a case IH tractor an a case IH sq baler.an he wants me to look at some small tractors.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

Getting the bad out of the way so you can enjoy the rest of the day I see.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

yes i used to go right to the sale barn after pulliong a tooth


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh man, I hope you went sometimes w/o pulling a tooth!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

sometimes i do go an dont get them pulled.but im as old as kitty thinks i am


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sometimes i do go an dont get them pulled.but im as old as kitty thinks i am


444? 

You'd have to go without getting a tooth pulled once in awhile. Either that or your trips to the sale barn have been limited!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was 144? 
Waaaaaaaaaaaaay older than me!

Dentists are evil!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't know. Somedays I think 444 fits him better!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

heck im 1000  an my oldest nephew says when i get to old im moving in with him


----------

